
 Research Areas of Interest:  Building scalable, robust cluster applications - Anon84
http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2010/01/research-areas-of-interest-building.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FgJZg+%28Official+Google+Research+Blog%29
======
alttab
I currently work for IBM doing this exact sort of thing. Its called PowerHA
pureScale (used by DB2). Cluster application service providing, for shared
data and network data concurrency.

Its actually a pretty cool technology and I can imagine that similar solutions
will enter the market soon. Clustered applications is the next thing until we
break past the physical wall on processing power and speed.

But also, who knows. Maybe clustering will be to data processing like SOA and
web services were to web apps. Doubt it though.

